# Announcement



## dvsDave (Sep 6, 2011)

Rachel (aka [user]MistressRach[/user]) and I are very proud to announce that we are working on another little geekling, currently in beta, going Gold in Early January.

This is a graphic that Rach did to announce the happy news to our friends and family.


----------



## ScottT (Sep 6, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## MarshallPope (Sep 6, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## mstaylor (Sep 6, 2011)

Congratulations Dave. Is this number two? If so then you get to be real parents, according to Bill Cosby.


----------



## Footer (Sep 6, 2011)

Congrats again Dave. This is number 3 for him, so expect a large ad campaign, CB supporter "feed my children" level that cost 3 grand and gives you the 6th headphone, and the possibility of hiring a "CB dedicated flashlight holder" (that happens to be under the age of 10)" in the near future.


----------



## Sony (Sep 6, 2011)

WOOOOOO Congrats to you both! Another minion for the cause!


----------



## Les (Sep 6, 2011)

You should name him Derekleffew Footaper Silvernale.


----------



## epimetheus (Sep 6, 2011)

Congrats Dave and Rach!


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Sep 6, 2011)

Footer said:


> Congrats again Dave. This is number 3 for him, so expect a large ad campaign, CB supporter "feed my children" level that cost 3 grand and gives you the 6th headphone, and the possibility of hiring a "CB dedicated flashlight holder" (that happens to be under the age of 10)" in the near future.



I sometimes miss the ol' headphones.

And hooray for those early January birthdays !


----------



## Scarrgo (Sep 6, 2011)

Congratulations...


----------



## rochem (Sep 6, 2011)

Congratulations Dave and Rachel!!


----------



## DaveySimps (Sep 6, 2011)

Congratulations to you both!!

~Dave


----------



## Van (Sep 6, 2011)

Congratulations ! Dave and Rach !


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 6, 2011)

Congrats!
Before long I'm sure itll be time for "babys first c-wrench"


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 7, 2011)

Les said:


> You should name him Derekleffew Footaper Silvernale.


 
Nah. "CB Silvernail" all the way.... although it sort of sounds like a porn star name.

Sorry Rach.

Congrats again!


----------



## avkid (Sep 7, 2011)

gafftaper said:


> Nah. "CB Silvernail" all the way.... although it sort of sounds like a porn star name.
> 
> Sorry Rach.
> 
> Congrats again!


 Easy, just have the first two initials be CB.
Ha, C.B.S.


----------



## Kelite (Sep 9, 2011)

dvsDave said:


> Rachel (aka MistressRach) and I are very proud to announce that we are working on another little geekling, currently in beta, going Gold in Early January.
> 
> This is a graphic that Rach did to announce the happy news to our friends and family.


 
WOOHOO!!!

Congrats all around, Dave and Rachel!

Having been a daddy for some time now, all I can say is 'hold on for the wild ride!' (Of course, if you have kiddos running around your house already you know what's in store...)


----------



## Toffee (Sep 11, 2011)

Congrats! Got to love them little one!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 16, 2011)

As a proud papa of three myself, congrats on joining the "big" family curse. Oh, a table for four, who gets to sit in the aisle and get bumped all the time? "He's mommy's favorite, she's daddy's favorite, no one loves me!" And now, the joys of the middle child syndrome. 

Really, I'm happy for you both.


----------



## What Rigger? (Sep 27, 2011)

WOOT! 
WOOT!
WOOT!


----------



## erosing (Nov 2, 2011)

Congratulations to the both of you!


----------



## alyx92 (Nov 2, 2011)

Mazel tov!


----------



## dvsDave (Dec 19, 2011)

Well, little man is coming a bit sooner than expected. Rach had some testing come back a bit high of a risk for preeclampsia.

So, they are inducing tomorrow at 8am Eastern. Please pray for Rach and the little one. 


-Sent from my HP Touchpad


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 20, 2011)

You'll be in our thoughts and prayers. Hope everything goes well.


----------



## Kelite (Dec 20, 2011)

You betcha Dave, please keep us informed!


----------



## dvsDave (Dec 20, 2011)

Will do. We are at the hospital now and she just got the pitocin drip to start labor. Its going to be a long day!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## seanandkate (Dec 20, 2011)

Best of luck you two!!


----------



## MPowers (Dec 20, 2011)

Congrats. Catch up on as much sleep as possible now! You won't get the chance then.


----------

